# Skagen Watches



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra

Just noticed these in the last year or so, supposed to be Denmark's finest. I read some review of this person who is immensely satisfied with them and buys one every 2 years after wearing them out.

2 Years is not what I would expect from the lifetime of a watch, but it could be just the job he does.


----------



## feenix

Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:


> I read some review of this person who is immensely satisfied with them and buys one every 2 years after wearing them out.
> 
> 2 Years is not what I would expect from the lifetime of a watch, but it could be just the job he does.


And theres no reason imho that they should only last 2 years. Unless he thinks that they are dispoable when the battery runs out of power?

Although more style than substance Skagen watches are typically well built from good quality materials so I'd not exactly expect them to fall apart.

I've only one in my collection but have been more than pleased with it. Nice titanium case and good quality leather band. It'll be around for more than two years (I've already changed the battery)


----------



## mylo

I spent all last year working with a Danish company. A lot of the guys wore Skagen. They said the batteries were a pain to change maybe that's where the two years comes from?


----------



## Silver Hawk

mylo said:


> They said the batteries were a pain to change maybe that's where the two years comes from?


Yep, changing batteries can be a bit tricky  .


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra

how did that happen?

House of Fraser sell them, so I wonder if change the batteries


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra

do you have to access the from the front???


----------



## BlueKnight

Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:


> I read some review of this person who is immensely satisfied with them and buys one every 2 years after wearing them out.
> 
> 2 Years is not what I would expect from the lifetime of a watch, but it could be just the job he does.


Post a link to that article. It would be of interest to many owners on this forum.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:


> how did that happen?


Mineral glass is wafer thin on these watches...so that is what happens when you try and push on the snap-on back. I have learnt a lesson...it is my wife's watch...but Skagen replaced the glass for a very reasonable Â£20 :thumbsup: .

Problem is...the battery has just run out again. :fear:


----------



## louiswu

Silver Hawk said:


> Mineral glass is wafer thin on these watches...so that is what happens when you try and push on the snap-on back. I have learnt a lesson...it is my wife's watch...but Skagen replaced the glass for a very reasonable Â£20 :thumbsup: .


Was that a glass with a tension ring? My local watch repairer quoted me Â£65 for a replacement glass for my Skagen, which is about a tenner more than the whole watch cost.


----------



## Livius de Balzac

Just changed the battery on the 710â€™s Skagen, no problems at all. Decent quality on case and dial, but looks very cheap inside. The watch has â€œSkagen Denmarkâ€ on dial and caseback, but â€œSkagen Chinaâ€ inside the caseback. The movement is a Japanese made Miyota.


----------



## normdiaz

Have to have some low-priced movements. My son-in-law attempted a battery change on one of my daughter's Skagens and broke the movement (per my watchmaker's assessment). I sent it off to the Skagen USA repair center and they changed out the movement, battery, and serviced it for USD34.

My main objection to Skagen is their impossibly small crowns on most or all of their models. A real PIA. (Otherwise O.K. in their price range for a dress-type watch, IMHO.) :sleep1:


----------



## FMH

Lovely looking watches but built to a price, if wearing as an everyday watch I would probably look at a Tissot or something similar BR Felix


----------



## barbara ruzic

Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:


> Just noticed these in the last year or so, supposed to be Denmark's finest. I read some review of this person who is immensely satisfied with them and buys one every 2 years after wearing them out.
> 
> 2 Years is not what I would expect from the lifetime of a watch, but it could be just the job he does.


Skagen is not worth buying. 2 out 4 watches stopped in 1 year... the last one we bought from Deals4Life (approved retailer by Skagen) had damaged cover lid (they are opening all watches that has stopped working and did not put original battery). what is even worse, not Skagen of Deals4Life wanted to recover the damage. so we have bought new skagen watch for full price and got damaged ones.

no more skagen buying! pieces of crap


----------



## Nigelp

Are Bering any better or is it just a case of paying more for the name in a watch with similar looks and quality? I know Bering do a ceramic range and a nice titanium poppy eye chronograph they should appeal if skagan are youre type of watch very sleek minimalist designs...quiet cool


----------



## it'salivejim

:batman:


----------



## Nigelp

it'salivejim said:


> :batman:


 :laugh: i never looked at the date! weird.....


----------



## badgersdad

They might have sorted the quality issues out over the last five years.


----------



## Nigelp

things have changed


----------



## bridgeman

Skagen are now part of Fossil group for better or worse


----------



## chris.ph

i like mine but was careful of the glass when i changed the battery


----------

